# Topics > Entities > Companies >  FJDynamics Technology Co., Ltd., robotics, Shenzhen, Guangdong, China

## Airicist2

Website - fjdynamics.com

youtube.com/channel/UCNuv_Ku3e95adnYs4mufAeA

facebook.com/FJDynamicsglobal

twitter.com/FJDynamics

linkedin.com/company/fjdynamicsglobal

instagram.com/fjdynamics

Products and projects:

FJD Lawnmower, autonomous lawn mower

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Robotics startup FJDynamics raises $70M to make manual labor easier"

by Rita Liao
November 29, 2021

----------

